# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Zbulohet Atlantida e Britanisë: Një shtet i zhytur i tëri në det

## Billy Joe

Doggerland -Një shtet i mbytur rreth 18.000 p.e.r dhe 5.500 p.e.r, i cili shtrihej që nga Skocia Veriore, deri përballë Danimarkës poshtë një rryme gjigande siç transmeton Channel Islands.

Ishte shtëpia e qindra mijërave njerëzve!
Tashmë, pas 15 vjetësh studimesh, historia e Doggerland do të prezantohet në seminarin vjetor shkencorë të Royal Society.

Shkencëtarët, citon alb-observer.com, besojnë se zona në fjalë dikur, ishte zemra e Europës dhe se ajo u godit nga një cunam shkatërrues, i cili ishte dhe shkaku i fundosjes së tij.

Prof. Dr. Richard Bates, i Sektorit të Gjeofizikës në Universitetin e St. Andrews në Skoci, deklaroi: Kemi menduar gjithë këto vite për themelet e humbura të këtij vendi, ndërsa gjetjet nga peshkatarët në gjithë Detin e Veriut, janë të shumta. Do mundohemi të rishfaqim nga e para atë që humbi atëherë dhe me se ajo ngjante. Jemi në gjendje të formojmë florën dhe faunën, me qëllim që ti japim një pamje ashtu siç njerëzit në lashtësi që jetuan aty. Kështu, do fillojmë të konceptojmë më mirë disa nga ngjarjet më tragjike që ndikuan në ndryshimin e terrenit në atë vend, duke përfshirë dhe detin që ngriti një cunam shkatërrues.

Programi i studimit është një bashkëpunim ndërmjet Prf. Dr. Richard Bates i Universitetit St. Andrews dhe kolegëve të tij nga universitetet e Aberdeen, Birmingham, Dundee dhe të Uellsit, St David.
Studimi shkencorë do të zbuloi një histori e një të kaluare tragjike, që u karakterizua nga ndryshimi drastik klimaterik.

Ekspozita në këtë simpozium, do të pasqyrojë, ose thënë ndryshe do të kthej pas jetesën e popullsisë, të Mezolitit në Doggerland ndërmjet sendeve dhe strukturave të zbuluara në thellësi të detit.

Ekrani interaktiv i cili shqyrton peizazhin e humbur të Doggerland dhe përfshin gjetjet nga periudha të ndryshme, që do të përfaqësohen në ekspozitë me copa stralli, që u përdoren nga njeriu, si një mjet për kafshët që banuan në këto toka.

Zbulimet tregojnë një imazh të tokës, me male e fusha, me liqene, këneta, deje dhe lumenj. Ekipi i studiuesve, aktualisht studion më shumë të dhënat rreth sjelljes së popullsisë në atë epokë duke e pasqyruar nëpërmjet zbulimeve që ata kanë bërë./alb-observer.com/

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Keta ne shqiperi i marrkan gjerat vesh me shpejt se ne ketej.
Sigurisht nje lajm i tille do i mbushte faqet e para te gazetave sepse esht goxha fascinating.

Kur eshte bere publik lajmi? 

Shume interesante nevertheless.

----------


## EuroStar1

Epo si duket ti lexon lajmet nga bota dhe thellesisht ato nga lindja, ndersa faqet e tjera i perdor per te mbeshtjell buken me suxhuk kur shkon ne pune  :ngerdheshje:

----------

